# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Clustered-stacked column chart in Excel 2007?

## bmurata

Hi There,

I'm trying to create a chart that has stacked bars, which are then clustered as well.  See:

http://support.microsoft.com/default...b;en-ca;214119
http://peltiertech.com/Excel/ChartsH...sterStack.html

Unfortunately, these directions are for Excel 2000 and 2003.  I have Excel 2007 and can't seem to get it to work. Anyone able to translate these directions into 2007 lingo?

Thanks!
Bob

----------


## anar_baku

> Hi There,
> 
> I'm trying to create a chart that has stacked bars, which are then clustered as well.  See:
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/default...b;en-ca;214119
> http://peltiertech.com/Excel/ChartsH...sterStack.html
> 
> Unfortunately, these directions are for Excel 2000 and 2003.  I have Excel 2007 and can't seem to get it to work. Anyone able to translate these directions into 2007 lingo?
> 
> ...



Try this:
http://blog.contextures.com/archives...stacked-chart/

----------


## anar_baku

Also, I raised a similar question on an earlier post of mine which Andy responded to:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...ease-help.html

----------

